# Pooch Test Please? Would love to get opinions. :-) Thanks!



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone would mind doing some pooch tests for me? I took new pics of the girls tonight, have pics from 2 mo bred, and before pics to look at. I also have some pics of their bellies from above. Please let me know what you think. They would be due in March. All are Nigis.

I am going to post each girl in a separate post to keep things less confusing.

First up is Vera.

Jan 21. 









Two Mo Bred.









Before Breeding.









Belly on Jan 21.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Pooch Test?*

Im NOOOO expert....but I say yes.....Just a beginers guess though.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test?*

Next up is Snap.

Jan 21.









Two Mo Bred.









Before Breeding.









Belly Pics.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test?*

Last up is Java.

Jan 21.









Two Mo Bred.









Before Breeding.









Belly on Jan 21.









This one is just funny. She just had to try and eat the lense cap.  









Thanks in advance!!!
Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test?*

Thanks Laura!

I appreciate your taking a look. I am trying to learn as much as possible myself and this is a great place to learn. :greengrin:

What I think I am seeing as a difference between before and after is that the area just below the "tip" of the vulva gets fuller looking in "hopefully" preggo does. I am seeing that in my girls and I really hope that is a part of a positive pooch test!

Tracy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Pooch Test?*

Thats what I thought..lol but im really new at this! To me they all look bred, but my opinion shouldnt be trusted lol


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test Please? Would love to get opinions. *

Bump? Just wondering if anyone else has an opinion? I am trying to learn what to look for and would love to see what people think.  :chin:

Thanks in advance!
Tracy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please? Anyone?*

They all have a soft relaxed look to the pooch...a sign of a yes for me.

Belly wise, they each have some width on the right but Snap really looks like she's got at least 3 in there!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test Please? Would love to get opinions.  Thank*

I would say yes on them all. They definitely have softer looking pooches compared to the wrinkly ones they had before breeding. Also, the last two definitely seem to have less "sunk in" um...poop holes. Lol. Snap definitely looks like she has a preggy belly too.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test Please? Anyone?*

Hey Liz,

Thanks so much for taking a look at the girls again. :greengrin:

Firelight, thanks so much too!

I am thrilled that they look preggers! :leap: 

Since I posted this the girls have all started to build cute little udders. :leap: They had a little thickening in the udder area at first but now have a good hand full there. Enough to just be visible through all the fuzzy winter hair. :wink: I don't know how much you can really tell from a brand new udder that has just started filling but so far it seems like they are filling nice and high into the escutcheon area nd smooth in front.

:stars:

I am so excited for these kids! :greengrin: They will be my first goat kids. I have had plenty of foals but not goatie kids of my own yet.

Lol, I will be THRILLED if Snappy has three healthy kids hiding in there. Come on polled doelings! ray: Vera all the sudden widened out almost as wide as Snap in the last couple days too.

I had my ultra sensitive nosed mother come out to the barn to sniff polls for me. No smell on Snap or Vera but she said Java stinks like a buck. Hmmm.

Tracy



liz said:


> They all have a soft relaxed look to the pooch...a sign of a yes for me.
> 
> Belly wise, they each have some width on the right but Snap really looks like she's got at least 3 in there!


----------

